# Investing lump sum for 12months..



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Evening all!

Cut a long story short, we are re-mortgaging help fund our future extension.
The extension is not going to be started for another 13 months or so.
Its actually more cost effective for us to remortgage now due to lower interest rate on the new mortgage (even with early repayment charge and mortgage booking fee factored in)

We will potentially have £50k sat in our account doing next to nothing for the next 12 months. 
My wife and I both have cash ISA’s which aren’t particularly good interest wise. Other than use our cash ISA allowance, is there any decent investments we can plonk this money into for 12 months but are very low risk?

I quite fancy whacking it on Premium Bonds due to low risk and instant access but definately open to suggestions...

Thanks in advance!

Richard


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

be lucky to get 2% in anything safe.

mite aswell roll the dice with the premium bonds or leave it in ur bank


----------



## Droppedit (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi

Always a risk vs reward situation, this.

Probably could get some appreciation in Government bonds with low risks, however I've no checked the rates for a while.

Or, if you are a small business (?) have a look at the savings rates available at the Aldermore Bank - Usually reasonable compared to others - I'm getting 0.85% with an instant access account at the moment.

Although I am not qualified to give financial advice.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Yes whatever you do don’t put it into any medium or high risk investments seeing as the money is borrowed and earmarked. 

Alternative why don’t you just start the build 13 months early?

P.s I am qualified to give advice lol


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

As you've said, the best return would be Premium Bonds imo.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

always the chance of winning a few grand or more on premium bonds, realistically you will see more like 3-500 a year out of 50k


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Not a guarantee but a friend of mine knows the lad that looks after a horse running in the 3.40 at Wetherby tomorrow.
The horse is called Christmas Twenty and ran a stinker last time out as the yard was not trying with the horse and no stable money on it.
It will be a bigger price tomorrow and the stable money will be down for an each way gamble.
Should be big odds of between 16 and 25/1.
If you have a flutter make sure to back each way so you will be covered for running into a place but if things go all to plan then it could win at big odds but the feeling is the place is more likely as everyone on it each way.
If you not in to a flutter then ignore this inside info but if the horse falls then you win nowt so maybe ignore my advice, :lol:
I will have an each way on it as will be kicking myself if don't go with my mates advice.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Average payout on PB is 1.4% so similar to cash isa. You may however be lucky and hit a big one

So with PB you are effectively gambling on the £700 of interest you could earn.

Also be aware that in a year' time, your extension cost may rise. By how much is anyone's guess, but general inflation of 2% could add £1k to your cost.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

brooklandsracer said:


> Not a guarantee but a friend of mine knows the lad that looks after a horse running in the 3.40 at Wetherby tomorrow.
> The horse is called Christmas Twenty and ran a stinker last time out as the yard was not trying with the horse and no stable money on it.
> It will be a bigger price tomorrow and the stable money will be down for an each way gamble.
> Should be big odds of between 16 and 25/1.
> ...


Lol - had to have a fiver on that! Looks like it will turn up pulling the milk float :lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Lol - had to have a fiver on that! Looks like it will turn up pulling the milk float :lol:


And to prove it!









If it wins I will send you a pint :lol:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> Lol - had to have a fiver on that! Looks like it will turn up pulling the milk float :lol:


Yes I agree on its's last showing but it was not trying but the race before I think he said it came a close 3rd and is off a favourable mark for tomorrows race hence why they backing each way. 
I not got an online account so will seek out a shop tomorrow to have 10 each way on it :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> And to prove it!
> 
> View attachment 53772
> 
> ...


If it loses hope it's not a bunch of fives


----------

